# Wuxi,China - Newest picture



## jacks (Aug 4, 2005)

Lovely pics!
I was going to ask the same thing:
How long before Wuxi gets swallowed up by the Shanghai/Suzhou megopolis? It looks hooked up already on Google Earth, at least along a thin corridor.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

It is WUXI city in Jiangsu Province.


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

The photo of WUXI is made in 2006.


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

I am having sea-food dinner with classmates during last summer vacation~


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

These r photos of WUXI's villages which r rich in China's village district.


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

Night view of WUXI downtown.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Foglio1986 said:


>


Awesome pic kay:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

wow China's cities are really going through a makeover. Every new thread shows the changes, I saw those Ningbo, Chengdu, Xiamen, Beijing, Shanghai threads and was so impressed with the emerging liveability, I am with this one too.


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to China as our dear friend! China is developing very fast and kind Chinese people really want to make more contribution to our common world's peace and development!Meanwhile,China and Chinese people really want more understanding from outside world. All in all, old eyes on China as a so-called socialist country with thought of fierce reform to celebrate the world cant touch what's happening today and will happen tommow in China.
Only one thing is invariable:Chinese people r really kind,friendly and love peace!~



the spliff fairy said:


> wow China's cities are really going through a makeover. Every new thread shows the changes, I saw those Ningbo, Chengdu, Xiamen, Beijing, Shanghai threads and was so impressed with the emerging liveability, I am with this one too.


----------



## SanMiguel (Sep 15, 2002)

02tonyl said:


> *WOW*.


:lol::lol::lol: this is no real photo, man!
it is "photoshopped" and the background is Hongkong , not Wuxi

.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks photoshopped indeed ^^ :lol:


----------



## unixer (Feb 10, 2007)

SanMiguel said:


> :lol::lol::lol: this is no real photo, man!
> it is "photoshopped" and the background is Hongkong , not Wuxi
> 
> .


it's not a fake pic..
it's a real pic of wuxi.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^ I think they mean the moon


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

The background is really not Wuxi
It's Hongkong!
Wuxi is a nice city
but not geat at all


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

I think u r right, it's not real but one with PS!



SanMiguel said:


> :lol::lol::lol: this is no real photo, man!
> it is "photoshopped" and the background is Hongkong , not Wuxi
> 
> .


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

SanMiguel said:


> :lol::lol::lol: this is no real photo, man!
> it is "photoshopped" and the background is Hongkong , not Wuxi
> 
> .


it's real

background is not hong kong, i think


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks photoshoped... Moon is too big


----------



## SanMiguel (Sep 15, 2002)

benedetton_alexandra said:


> background is not hong kong, i think


you never were in HK, weren't you? 

the left part of that pic is DEFINATELY Hong Kong
it's a mirrored part of Admiralty/Wanchai area
the blue illuminated bldg is the _Citic Tower_ next to Tamar Site
left of it is _JW Marriott Hotel_ and _Conrad Int'l Hotel_
right of it is _Arsenal House West Wing_, which in fact should be left of Citic
and i even can see the yellow illuminated top of _China Hong Kong Tower (8-12 Hennesy Road)_
and hill is either Magazine Gap or Wan Chai Gap 
i miss the _Police HQ Bldg_ so the pic must be b4 2003
the moon is fake too... there is no such big moon in HK, not even during Mid Autumn Festival
only the temple is from Wuxi

i forgot to mention that ALL my HK-friends say that i know HK better than themself,
though most of them are not skyscraper enthusiasts.

back to topic...
some Wuxi pics from panoramio:









^orig.size: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5711362.jpg









^orig.size:http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2038156.jpg









^ no bigger version aviable









^orig.version: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2108723.jpg









^orig.size: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/8142850.jpg









^orig.size: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5022479.jpg









^orig.size: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/217574.jpg









^orig.size: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/4840060.jpg









^orig.size: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1699754.jpg









^orig.size: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1221811.jpg


*and here's the little bro of HK's BOC:*









^orig.size: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/2507179.jpg









^orig.size: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/6192546.jpg









^orig.size: http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/3941209.jpg
.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

bbs.home.news.cn


----------

